# Bush kill bee vac.



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I use both an 8 frame model and a ten frame. I use the recommended Ridgid Blower vac, Model WD 1680. We have vac'd about 15 swarms this year. We did a huge one yesterday, and a small one, and a small one today. I like it better than shaking and walkin. No bee mess or disturbed cluster. No return visit at night to pick up the box. We attach a series of the 18" pipes that come with the blower vac and with a ladder can get up to 20' fairly easily. The more hose and pipes and longer drop the more dead bees. A cone shape nozzle helps with the ones a tangled in branches and leaves. We have had 8 this year on the street so we carry a generator in the truck. The cutout screen works well also.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Built one similar to it but I use an unattached vac motor. I didn't relish the idea of all that noise from the motor just feet away from me and mere inches from the boxed bees. My vac is located 24' away which makes for a quiet / less chaotic extraction.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

The Ridgid motor is compact to store in my truck, much less bulk to carry into a backyard and quick to use as a blower to reverse the flow to unjam a bee clogged hose. Removing it from the Bushkill lid immediately gives full top venting to the caught bees in the box. Moving the motor noise away a few feet does not out weigh these advantages to me. And no bees have ever complained about the noise or vibration it causes while sitting on top of the vac. I recently bought a spare as a backup after working with a friends shop vac and having his burn out halfway thru the catch. Luckily I had my Rigid in my truck and we were quickly able to finish. On post # 6 below you can hear in videos that the blower is not too noisy. Like on this construction site there is often other ambient noise. Our generator is much noisier than the blower vac. Not every tool is perfect but you need tools to do a efficient job.


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

Ollie, I'm trying to picture it in my mind, but aren't those extensions connected backwards on that that hose? Is the small end supposed to be facing the vac?


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Riverderwent said:


> Ollie, I'm trying to picture it in my mind, but aren't those extensions connected backwards on that that hose? Is the small end supposed to be facing the vac?


We use the Rigid hose that comes with the blower vac and it has a male fitting on each end and the Bushkill port fits a male end. So the female end attaches to the hose as the lower fitting on each pipe. And the tools are all female so they fit on that male end at the top. This video shows the vac and extensions in use. Out bee club now requires taking a swarm catching class and paying a $25 fee to be on the swarm list. So I made this video to prove what I had learned. Like putting up caution tape. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OkagvWJv1Qg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tOU1DO7ikUE


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBzx_D7QFkw

[url]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLQ7c3QE36w
[/URL]


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

One of my famous inventions, the Blevins Bushkill Warre Adaptor Box in use, name after Charlie Blevins who detests Warre Hives:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UkLBQBuTUbY


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

We use this a lot: a cone shaped nozzle. We suck the bulk of the swarm with the open hose and then get the bees stuck in the thicket with this nozzle:



http://www.vacuum-direct.com/shop-vac-plastic-concentrator-nozzle-9068300.aspx


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

One other advantage to having a vac 20+ feet away is when the vacuumed bees send off the alarm pheromone, the exhaust is far enough away that the bees that are still not vac'ed are none the wiser. 
I've noticed that the bees are more aggressive when the vac is right next to the removal. The first couple of extractions with the vac right next to the vac box was to say the least, an eye opening experience. A full bee suit and all the gear was the norm. 
Now, with the vac in another room, most of my removals are performed without gear and most often without a sting.


----------

